# which brand of 20 min hot mix do you all prefer?



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Been using USG Sheetrock Brand 20 Minute Lightweight Setting Compound for years only because that's what everyone is selling. Now I see other companies are getting into the mix. I see HomeDepot has "Rapid Set" One Pass 20 min, and Lowes has Pro Form 20 min.compound Tried a bag of the HD stuff(Rapid Set). It seems to work alright, though its not a lightweight compound its a little stiff working. It sets fast and dries moisture free a little faster than the Sheetrock brand. Its kinda dark colored when dry, but thats not really a problem. I want to try the ProForm stuff from Lowes but havent had the chance to get any yet. I dont usually do any large scale drywall taping, mostly only repairs to drywall(re-taping loose old tape joints) and plaster repairs with it. Any opinions on the different brands good or bad?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

USG is all that is available to me so that is what I use. Cant say too much about the others you mentioned as I have not used them.

One brand I always liked was Hamiltons. Always very smooth but I never felt it cured like USG. What I mean is if you got a 5 min bag the mix always took a little longer then if you were to get a 5 minute bag of USG. I was always willing to put up with it because of how smooth the mix was.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use plaster of Paris mixed with hot water and bondo, over and under both paper and mesh tape, on not just the seams but the flats too. Anything else is shear hackery..


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

My supplier carrys pro form. My homedepot has sheetrock brand. I feel the pro form sets quicker than sheetrock brand. But it's comparing apples to apples.

I noticed home depot stocks a product called rapid set 20. What's the advantages .. I noticed it was mold resistaint ..


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I go with the Pro-form quick set lite. I used the sheetrock/USG 20 for years. Both are good. But the Pro-form is cheaper, Smoother and not only finishes and sands better, but it receives the ready mix compounds better. I like topping with the lite and mid-weight compounds. The quick set is a better option. I was a USG die-hard. Today they are just over priced. Though I do like their ultra light.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use plaster of Paris mixed with hot water and bondo, over and under both paper and mesh tape, on not just the seams but the flats too. Anything else is shear hackery..


Not sure if you're kidding or serious. How quick does the Plaster mix set up for you? What's your top coat?

I mostly use 5 and 20 easysand, green lid for top (or top with 5 or 20 for small stuff).


----------



## Ben Paul (Feb 15, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use plaster of Paris mixed with hot water and bondo, over and under both paper and mesh tape, on not just the seams but the flats too. Anything else is shear hackery..


I better step up my game I've been doing it all wrong.:laughing:


----------



## Ben Paul (Feb 15, 2014)

Hamilton is the best brand I have come across. Its a west coast mud.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the Hamilton , all minutes up to 90. Great Products:thumbsup:


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Bondo, plaster of paris, with hot water sounds like a good mix.do you use the blue hardener or the red stuff? Actually, all kidding aside.......... I have used Bondo in a pinch for filling medium sized holes in walls from old toggle bolts and molly bolts when I needed really fast drying time. Next time I get to Lowes I'm gonna pick up a bag of ProForm and try it.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Proform 5 & 20 minute for smaller texture repairs. (knockdown, popcorn, and plaster). ProForm does not setup hard and brittle like USG and it loves to be tooled down with a wet sponge and 5" or 6" knife. It all gets done with a single coat. All you have to do it keep lathering the setup mud and tool the lather into the edges and low spots. You can immediatly apply any texture you like over the mud as soon as it sets again and they can dry in together. I have been doing this for about 12 years. I am surprised that most drywallers dont use this technique. I hear all the time from other finishers that 5 & 20 minute is mud useless. I make a nice portion of my income by using it.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use plaster of Paris mixed with hot water and bondo, over and under both paper and mesh tape, on not just the seams but the flats too. Anything else is shear hackery..




So you are saying that a 3 step process of mixing is better than just adding water to Proform/USG? 

You skooled me!


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

iDAHOchris said:


> I use the Hamilton , all minutes up to 90. Great Products:thumbsup:


Never heard of them Ben / Chris. I will Google them later.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

dale rex said:


> Been using USG Sheetrock Brand 20 Minute Lightweight Setting Compound for years only because that's what everyone is selling. Now I see other companies are getting into the mix. I see HomeDepot has "Rapid Set" One Pass 20 min, and Lowes has Pro Form 20 min.compound Tried a bag of the HD stuff(Rapid Set). It seems to work alright, though its not a lightweight compound its a little stiff working. It sets fast and dries moisture free a little faster than the Sheetrock brand. Its kinda dark colored when dry, but thats not really a problem. I want to try the ProForm stuff from Lowes but havent had the chance to get any yet. I dont usually do any large scale drywall taping, mostly only repairs to drywall(re-taping loose old tape joints) and plaster repairs with it. Any opinions on the different brands good or bad?


I won't knock USG as they make a lot of great products. But the ProForm hot mud is much more forgiving to use, and you can really play with it as it sets........even afterwards.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> USG is all that is available to me so that is what I use. Cant say too much about the others you mentioned as I have not used them.
> 
> One brand I always liked was Hamiltons. Always very smooth but I never felt it cured like USG. What I mean is if you got a 5 min bag the mix always took a little longer then if you were to get a 5 minute bag of USG. I was always willing to put up with it because of how smooth the mix was.


Proform 5 minute with clean cool tap water is _really_ a 15 minute mud. With hot water....about 5-10.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Easysand 210, cause ya get like 3.5 hours to work with it, ha. Not really, but I did buy it on accident once, then I saw the bag and was like wtf?


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

D.E.P.S. said:


> Proform 5 minute with clean cool tap water is _really_ a 15 minute mud. With hot water....about 5-10.


I do that alot with the 20 min. cold water slows it down and hot water speeds it up. Its especially fast setting on a 90 degree summer day, even with cold water. Thats when I sometimes switch to the 45 min just to keep my sanity.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

tyb525 said:


> Easysand 210, cause ya get like 3.5 hours to work with it, ha. Not really, but I did buy it on accident once, then I saw the bag and was like wtf?


I did that once too. 10 yrs. ago. Just saw the 2 on the bag, thought it was 20. :laughing: Have never seen it since.

I use all National Gypsum products 99% of the time. (Pro Form)


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

Durabond on tape coatmixed with a dab of glue. Durabond on first coat on beads. Proform is much better to woek with compared to easysand. Proform mixes up much smoother and sands much easier then easysand.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just ran a bag of Easy Sand yesterday. I'll have to say it worked real nice. Was out of stock on my normal brand and nearby big box store saved a lot of driving time.

We all get used to one brand and using another can be challenging at times but they are all good.


----------

